

Netflix Shares Up 13% After CEO's Facebook Status Update - jkuria
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/07/05/netflix-shares-surge-13-after-ceos-boast/

======
petercooper
_But, as Greenfield points out, Netflix is a seasonal business that tends to
benefit during the summer and winter, traditional offseasons for TV._

Why's winter 'offseason' for TV in the US? Here in the UK it's when you get
all the best programmes because, I always assumed, people stay in on evenings
and so watch TV.

~~~
philwelch
Americans probably don't go out in the evenings as much as Britons because
they don't live in real communities. If you're young and single, and it's the
weekend, there's the bar scene, but there's no good TV on weekends: most shows
see their ratings plummet when they're put in the "Friday Night death slot".
Once you've outgrown that, "going out" entails hauling your family of four out
to a restaurant, which is an expensive and annoying proposition.

------
xmmx
Who writes these articles? The author quotes from the 40-word facebook update
which is right above the text...

------
caffeineninja
Given Netflix's current market capital, that status update is worth
approximately $800 million in market value. Most valuable status update ever?

($4.55 billion current market cap, at 18.06% price increase)

------
chime
1B hours / 30 days / 24 hours = 1.4m viewers per hour all day and night for a
month. I wonder how they compare to Comcast, Verizon, Dish, DirectTV, and
other TV providers.

